# Rolling Relics San Francisco Ride



## slick

So it'sthat time again....for the EPIC Rolling Relics San Francisco ride. Saturday July 30th we meet up at 9am in front of the Hi Dive Bar on the Embarcadero and Pier 28 directly under the Bay Bridge. We hang out until 10am when we pedal off. Our first stop is lunch which is literally 15 mins away at Fishermans Wharf. So eat breakfast early or save your appetite for lunch. From there we head out through Chrissy Field to the Palace of Fine arts for a great photo stop. Then off to the Golden Gate Bridge. Some of us cross it, others wait at the bottom. We all wait for those that cross it and head back. Some take the trek up to Lombard street to go down the most crooked street in the world...others head off to Jacks Bar near Ghirardelli with 80 beers on tap where our after party begins. Some also head back. So if you have never been to San Francisco...what better way to see it then on your favorite vintage bike and with 40 of your best friends on vintage bikes as well? So chime in here if you're coming out so i have a guesstimate head count. Thanks and see you in San Francisco!!!


----------



## cyclingday

I left my spoke wrench in San Francisco.
Count me in!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

The last 2 yrs were great. Hoping to make a 3rd



 

 






Be sure to bring lights, as some of us have been known to ride into the night.


----------



## tripple3

My wife and I are going.
We got Engaged at Fishermans Wharf in 1987
Really looking forward to this trip!


----------



## jacob9795

I'm going, plus two or three...

I lost a tank screw on the 99 going to the Coaster ride in L.A. If anyone sees it, let me know...

Jake


----------



## Cory

I am so stoked for another ride in the north.


 I will be there!


----------



## Kustomsoul

3 coming up from Ventura co.


----------



## island schwinn

We need a videographer to shoot the Lombard side tour to catch the smoke coming off our hubs.


----------



## Harley Mclemore

Me and serena will be there with our western flyers!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slick

We stop here for photos....but don't fret. It's finished. I promise. 



Some of us ride over this....but not to worry. They finished it a few years ago in 1937. 




And someof us....ya some of us might just risk a Cyclone Coaster ride down this bad boy. So rebuild your hubs boys and girls. On July 30th.....WE ROLL VINTAGE!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

WAAAHHOOO! 3 SKIDKINGS coming from Tacoma ,Washington....See you at the pier!


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Looking forward to this Bridge To Bridge Ride !

Two More Checking In...


----------



## island schwinn

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> WAAAHHOOO! 3 SKIDKINGS coming from Tacoma ,Washington....See you at the pier![/QUOTE




Looking forward to seeing the guys from my birth town.


----------



## Cory

I'm packing right now, who else?


----------



## fordmike65

Trying to decide what bike to take...


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Trying to decide what bike to take...



I picked the bike to ride based on the wheelset that I can burn up and repack after....




And the low-gear cycle truck chain ring....


----------



## fordmike65

I ain't doing Lombard. Taking something that's trouble-free and comfortable for a whole day of riding.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> I ain't doing Lombard. Taking something that's trouble-free and comfortable for a whole day of riding.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



Hey great idea… That's the way I build all my bikes


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> Hey great idea… That's the way I build all my bikes




Meh


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Meh



Im not sure how to take that?
My bikes are meh?
My builds are meh?
What does "meh" mean?


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> Im not sure how to take that?
> My bikes are meh?
> My builds are meh?
> What does "meh" mean?



Meh


----------



## tripple3

must mean big guy trying to intimidate....


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> must mean big guy trying to intimidate....




You know me better than that Mark. Just messin' with ya. I just meant that when going away for a ride, we try to bring bikes that are tried & true here at home to be trouble-free,easy riding,lightweight(as much as a ballooner can be) and simple so there's less chance of something going wrong so far away from home(2spds and other potentially troublesome accessories)


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> You know me better than that Mark. Just messin' with ya. I just meant that when going away for a ride, we try to bring bikes that are tried & true here at home to be trouble-free,easy riding,lightweight(as much as a ballooner can be) and simple so there's less chance of something going wrong so far away from home(2spds and other potentially troublesome accessories)



Thanks Mike; I do know you a little bit... And figured it that way.
I usually take my Elgin Tiki bike on road trips because of those exact reasons.


----------



## slick

I'll be on my heavy as hell Speedline. I've been throwing this ride since 2011. Its the first date Karla and i were on and every year since then i rode this Shelby here in S.F. It's iconic yet sentimental for me. This bike means the world to me for many reasons. It's all i had left after my divorce also. So...its sort of a tear jerker reality check, yet makes me smile at the same time. I can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## fordmike65

Are those Marty's legs back there?


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Are those Marty's legs back there?
> No.
> John from Hemet



No.
John from Hemet area....


----------



## fordmike65

So what else is everyone planning to ride? Think my girl wants to take her '39 Monark 4Bar.


----------



## cyclingday

Name that fender back there and the answer to who's leg that is will be revealed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Looks like Marty's flannel to me


----------



## cyclingday

Yep!
 That'd be Marty on his,
1939 Huffman built Firestone Twin Flex Cusioned.
Legs to pedal that beast were an optional extra.
I'm surprised you didn't recognize the bike, Mark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

cyclingday said:


> Yep!
> That'd be Marty on his,
> 1939 Huffman built Firestone Twin Flex Cusioned.
> Legs to pedal that beast were an optional extra.
> I'm surprised you didn't recognize the bike, Mark.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mark is slipping in his old age.


----------



## tripple3

I recognize it now but it has been a long time since I saw that bike and I only owned it for 24 hours a lil over 3 years ago...


----------



## Cory

I will be bringing two bikes, one for me and another for a friend who is coming from Sacramento.  My Spitfire 5 and King Sting.  My 2 favorite bikes at the moment and both pedal with ease. Almost like I'm cheating when I ride these 5 speeds.


----------



## samlaser

sorry to have missed it
come ride with the sfbb in nov our 20 yr anniversary
we ride relics!


----------



## island schwinn

samlaser said:


> sorry to have missed it
> come ride with the sfbb in nov our 20 yr anniversary
> we ride relics!



you haven't missed it yet.still have a few days to prepare.


----------



## slick

samlaser said:


> sorry to have missed it
> come ride with the sfbb in nov our 20 yr anniversary
> we ride relics!




The sfbb? More info please? Sounds like fun.


----------



## Cory

5/99 split in route to San Fran. Quick pit stop.


----------



## fordmike65

Cory said:


> 5/99 split in route to San Fran. Quick pit stop.



Black Bear Diner.....yum


----------



## fordmike65

Anyone gonna be in San Carlos tomorrow afternoon/evening? We're staying there and are planning to ride over to the Devil's Canyon Brewery for food and drinks. They open up to the public the last Friday of every month and brew some of the tastiest suds I've ever sipped. Come join us if you can. Promise we won't overdue it..See you bright and early Saturday morning at the High Dive.

http://devilscanyon.com
*650-592-2739



 


 *


----------



## cyclingday

Ok, 
I'm all packed up and ready to head out for San Francisco.
My trusty stead for this years ride is going to be the 1938 Huffman LaFrance Super Steeamline.
I figured the two speed would come in handy for the ride up to, and across the Golden Gate Bridge as would the WD front brake for the ride down Lombard St.


----------



## fordmike65

My girl has decided to take her Mercury Pacemaker. I'm leaning towards my 37 Colson. The 12t rear cog should make for easy riding. See you there!


----------



## island schwinn

Riding my 50 hornet with newly added Schwinn accessory front rim brake.same bike I rode down Lombard 2 years ago.freshened rear hub( thanks Slick ).so hopefully no issues.


----------



## tripple3

Topping off the tank at the filling station and getting on the freeway to beat the traffic through LA. 
 San Francisco here we come


----------



## slick

We're 24 hours away from the ride. Guess who still needs to rebuild his rear hub for Lombard....this guy. Lol. Well....i rebuiltit a few years ago and it rides fine but Lombard is a whole nother animal. So...it'sgoing to be a late night. And Karlas black Airflow that she crashed on a few years ago won't make it. Too much to do...too little time. She'll be on her Fox shelby or her Safe-T-Bike probably. Something she's used to and comfortable on. 

Also note...hope you guys brought lights for the night ride and chains for the lunch stop. See you all soon. Not soon enough though. Its going to be 107 here today while im at work working in the elements. Oh joy. San Francisco will be a perfect 70 degrees tomorrow. Probably overcast for the morning and the sun should break through after lunch like the last few years. So perfect.


----------



## sccruiser

Heading up from Santa Cruz on 49' Cycle Truck. Gonna be fun !


----------



## cyclingday

Stopped at the Peterson Automotive museum on the way up and saw some nice Bugatti's and Delahaye's.
Here's an 04 Thor just to keep it cycle related.
Oh, and John takin it easy brah!


----------



## Cory

Sorry Marty, I needed to crop it a bit. Was bugging me, lol.


----------



## slick

Looks like a few riders beat us to the Lombard ride. Lol


----------



## fordmike65

See you soon..


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> Looks like a few riders beat us to the Lombard ride. LolView attachment 344973



Looks like I got a bit too much sun today


----------



## jacob9795

Just hit the road...


----------



## fordmike65

Fueling up for tonight's ride. See you mañana


----------



## slick

Maybe i should get loaded...before i load up? Lol. CHEERS!!!!


----------



## JAF/CO

Loaded ready to go see you people am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Rode over to Devil's Canyon Brewery. Love this place!


 




 


 


 


If i was local, I'd be here every last Friday of the month.


----------



## GTs58

cyclingday said:


> I left my spoke wrench in San Francisco. /QUOTE]










Not trying to be critical here, but it's "I left my fart in San Francisco."

_*I left my fart in San Francisco.
High on a hill it calls to me
to be where little cable cars 
climb halfway to the stars!
The morning fog may chill the air,
I don't care! 
My fart waits there in San Francisco,*_
*

I'd tell yall to have a fun ride, but I won't . I have a  gut feeling you all will anyways. *


----------



## ballooney

Just got the C-Mod rolling...blowing off Saturday responsibilities and will make the ride.  Can't wait!!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499

So jealous. Excellent choice of wheels Mikey!


----------



## Cory

Waiting for the train, woo hoo!


----------



## cyclingday

Stuck in Lodi again, but we will be there.
Just not sure exactly when.
Does anybody know the way to San Jose?


----------



## slick

cyclingday said:


> Stuck in Lodi again, but we will be there.
> Just not sure exactly when.
> Does anybody know the way to San Jose?




??????????   I hope not????


----------



## fordmike65

cyclingday said:


> Stuck in Lodi again, but we will be there.
> Just not sure exactly when.
> Does anybody know the way to San Jose?



Where are you Marty........

Hope it wasn't the new F-150...


----------



## fordmike65

Nice turnout! The day has just begun!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Boris

Is that Gary Johnson I see?


----------



## GTs58

Dave Marko said:


> Is that Gary Johnson I see?




I don't know, but I saw Hillary and Monica L. walking by.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> Nice turnout! The day has just begun!
> View attachment 345212 View attachment 345213 View attachment 345214 View attachment 345215 View attachment 345216




Looks pretty good. As my old boss used to say, "The coldest winter I ever went thru was a summer in San Francisco."


----------



## cyclingday

We got a late start due to some car trouble.
I guess our machines got jealous by the way we were ogling those Delahaye's back at the museum, so they thought they'd set us straight.
We caught up with the Rolling Relics and the Skid Kings down at the Chowder Hut.
So the West Coast was well represented once the Cyclone Coaster group joined in the fun.
Now that we've done this ride a few times, it's like seeing old family and friends where all differences of opinion are checked at the door and we're just brothers and sisters with a common love of getting together to ride our vintage bicycles.
San Francisco never disappoints.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

Most fun I have ever had on a bike, without question!  Thank you friends for sharing with me. My cheeks hurt from smiling so much, lol. GREAT TIMES.

Went to a Strider race for 2 year olds, hilariously fun.






Fisherman's Warf.




Palace of Fine Arts Theatre, Lyon Street, San Francisco, CA








This goofball....



Getting closer to the bridge. 




It was a mind blowing experience crossing the Golden Gate Bridge and will not soon be forgotten. Worth the 900 mile drive alone. A must do for us bike rider's. 






Now a quick walk up Lombard St. To go down Lombard St. 





And now heading down the almost famous side.


----------



## Jarod24

So many cool bikes out there! Looks awesome. I'll have to go next year!


----------



## rollfaster

Great pics guys. Since I can't be there to ride with y'all, this is the next best thing.


----------



## tripple3

My wife and I had a great time with all the friends and cool bikes that showed up.


----------



## tripple3




----------



## tripple3




----------



## tripple3

A few more


----------



## ballooney

What an amazing event...I had a great time overall and in particular meeting some great people--It was really nice to meet fellow cabers and put faces to names.  I particularly enjoyed becoming a member of the Lombard club--a little sketchy with a marginal ND coaster mixed in with cars and gravity on slick brick...you get the idea [emoji3]

Here are some pics in chronological order:






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney

More pics...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple

Wow! Someday I'm going to have to do this one.


----------



## Boris

Looks like another epic California ride. Good show everyone!


----------



## fordmike65

Dave Marko said:


> Looks like another epic California ride. Good show everyone!



You and Derek should come down some time. I have plenty of bikes for you guys to ride.


----------



## island schwinn

OUCH.lubrication wore off and now I feel every inch of the uphill climb to Lombard st.


----------



## El Hefe Grande

What an AWESOME day !!!  Here are a few images that I took through out the day...

There were many bikes that I did not capture though...like the super cool Girls Mercury and the Boys and Girls Silver Kings from Jhiear... It was great to see so many friends that make me feel welcome that I look forward to next year...
To me the coolest thing was after we took off from each stop that we would here whoooooaaaaa and the siren to let every one know that the Vintage Bike Contingent was on the move !


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Here are Images of the Tacoma Skid Kings


----------



## El Hefe Grande

and a few more...


----------



## cyclingday

Well to put the icing on the cake so to speak, we finished off what was a fabulous weekend, riding classic bikes with our extended family and friends, by going up to Fairfax to visit the Marin Museum of Bicycling.
What a treat that was, and in such a beautiful setting.
Our tour guide was none other than mountain bike pioneers , Joe Breeze and Charlie Kelly.
We finished off our visit to the quaint little town of Fairfax by stopping by a fellow Caber, Rudy Contratti's place, which was nothing short of magnificent!
It's weekends like this that keep the passion alive.
Thanks guys!


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Another great ride with our family up North ... The Rolling Relics ... Weather cooler this year but a welcome change to our hot & humid weather currently in SoCal ... Largest turnout yet for this ride with nearly every bicycle being a vintage piece this year ... great to see everyone & catch up to the ride after our late arrival due to car problems .. we caught up though & here are my pics of the day .. thanks again to Slick & Karla & the Rolling Relics for hosting one of my favorite rides every year ... Good times with good friends & wonderful vintage bicycles doing what they were made for - RIDING ... a actual Rolling Relic ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

More from the ride... in the actual order ridden


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

No leaky hubs this year?...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

And a couple more ... One from my trek down Lombard with the largest group of riders joining us on that part before heading back to Jacks Bar & my last shot from the days ride before loading them back up for the day ...


----------



## island schwinn

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> No leaky hubs this year?...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




they were puking,but it's expected now,so nobody made a big deal out of it.plus more were prepared and used thicker grease.LOL.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

For us seasoned veterans it's all in the technique ... you need to understand the machine ... no puking grease from my hub ... it was nice & warm though ... it had the scent of clean oil dripping on the headers of your 58 Chevy  ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

No leaky hub on the 39 Westy...First timer riding down Lombard this time..Just warm to the touch..Its all about technique...But what a killer climb to get to Lombard ..Some of the steepest hills I have ever pushed a bike up..But what a gas! Will definitely do again...Awesome time ,met some of the most friendliest folks from California...New friends for sure...Thanks for the great hospitality and the great time! 

                                      SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB   
                                             Gary Johnson (SKIDKING #1)
                                              Nick Nickolas (SKIDKING#3)
                                             Loren Ezell  (SKIDKIING #9)


----------



## island schwinn

I never cleaned my rear wheel from 2 years ago,so hard to tell.had a bit dripping on the rim,but none made it to the ground.


----------



## fordmike65

Few more pics from this past weekend's ride. So sad it's over, but looking forward to next year...


 

 

 View attachment 346647 

 View attachment 346650

View attachment 346651













View attachment 346668

View attachment 346668


----------

